# Attempted burglary



## dee (Jun 3, 2005)

London property - Only 'attempted' fortunately... crow bar damage to sash windows and back door, broken glass but the scum didnt get in. Alarm may have frightened them off, or maybe I came home just in time.

Fortunately I put extra locks onto every window and door when I bought the place a few years back and it appears to have worked well.

so I am now in the fortunate position of wanting to beef up security despite the failed attempt, rather than after losing the contents of my house.

The barstewards gained entry by climbing over the fence at the back.. barbed/ razor wire me thinks - but can I find somewhere that sells it?! :? apart from in china! Police said not a good idea to fit as I can be sued if criminals are hurt when attempting to climb - I think they mistook me for someone who gives a shit. Any suggestions - pointers please? I might considering some sort of hight tech laser beam trip wire if anyone has experience?

Also considering new Alarm - whilst my place is alarmed it is old now and resent technological advances must make a new one worth considering - any suggestions please? companies from experience?

cctv may also be used considered.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

dee said:


> The barstewards gained entry by climbing over the fence at the back.. barbed/ razor wire me thinks - but can I find somewhere that sells it?! :? apart from in china! Police said not a good idea to fit as I can be sued if criminals are hurt when attempting to climb - I think they mistook me for someone who gives a shit.


I failed to braek in to your house but look at the damage I did to myself trying I think I will now sue you for lots of money WHAT THE FUCK IS THIS COUNTRY COMING TO


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

Nasty stuff Dee...Glad the feckers couldnt get in.

However on a brighter note. I'd love to be your neighbour...As all the crap stuff happens to you the chances are it wouldnt happen to the neighbour aswell


----------



## Marque (Jun 4, 2003)

You can get & fit some anti climb strips (Screwfix I think) they look like a strip of inch tall plastic cones - that feel sharp when you put any weight on but are not razor sharp & would not punture the skin.

Put a bike lock around the doors of the patio so even if patio defeated then bike lock still holds.

Security light perhaps?

Homewatcher - see waks website - useful bit of kit from what I see.

Other than that - get a dog. A real one. 
Failing that have Anne Widdecomb sunbathe int he back garden. That would scare the horses I bet.

M


----------



## Marque (Jun 4, 2003)

Fiskars did an antiflood barrier (bear with me) it was a huge airbag in effect & acted like a huge cushion literally trapping water behind it (for ships) - but when used in a premise will suffocate anyone who triggers it. If inside the house then perhaps no problem. True you do owe a duty of care to anyone on the grounds but in the house...?

Could be an interesting one.

Realistically a passive PIR on the rear linked to alarm/pager perhaps with 3g phone you could have the web cam image streamed - suggest homewatcher feed. Might be an itneresting project.

FYI CCTV for you premises only - not facing hte street & to be legal nbeeds to be timestamped & have warmings that CCTV is operative on grounds.

Regards
M


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

You need a Watchtower


----------



## fastasflip (May 13, 2003)

Big Hungry Rotweiller or Similiar, most security devices either catch the criminal in the act or make it harder to get in either way damage is still being caused. Put yourself in the Burglars shoes, would you rather:

A, Look in the kitchen window seen a snarling Rotty but still fancy your chances in getting that Â£300 xbox that your going to sell down the pub for Â£50 so you can get a few tenner bags, but possibly come out minus an arm or two.

B. Go next door


----------



## L8_0RGY (Sep 12, 2003)

I put some bird spikes on my patio as there were plastic ones when I bought the place and have recently changed them for steel ones.

I didn't actually buy them so I don't know where they came from, but here is a google search - http://www.google.co.uk/search?hl=en&q= ... ikes&meta=


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Just take the mat away that says 'welcome' then they won't try and enter your property :wink: .

Sorry to hear about your tempted breakin. Not nice. Get securing your house better, they might be back!


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

L8_0RGY said:


> I put some bird spikes on my patio as there were plastic ones when I bought the place and have recently changed them for steel ones.
> 
> I didn't actually buy them so I don't know where they came from, but here is a google search - http://www.google.co.uk/search?hl=en&q= ... ikes&meta=


Did you nick them?


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

So we as good citizens cannot use razor wire to defend our property,but the home office can use it for Prison secruity. This country stinks :twisted:


----------



## WozzaTT (Jan 15, 2006)

Time to emigrate I reckon - mate's just gone to Oz and says he'll never come back to this country.

I was burgled 5 years ago - they took my car but also wallet, mobile and GF's handbag with all her cards, phone etc in.

Copper at the time said the one and only best security measure is a dog and, in his words, "a f*cking big one".


----------



## dee (Jun 3, 2005)

http://www.birminghambarbedtape.co.uk/razor_strip.htm

[smiley=rifle.gif] [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

mounted behind trellis would not look too bad :wink:


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

genocidalduck said:


> However on a brighter note. I'd love to be your neighbour...As all the crap stuff happens to you the chances are it wouldnt happen to the neighbour aswell





fastasflip said:


> B. Go next door


to Duckie's ................ :lol: :lol: :lol:

Dee ~ get a HUGE dog 

Hev x


----------



## dee (Jun 3, 2005)

a dog is not an option I'm afraid. Although I have always pined for a Weimaraner I dont have the time to walk it, clean it or care for it...  and I would imagine the damage it would do to my house would out weigh the advantages... anyway burglars would probably break in while I'm out walking the thing knowing my luck :roll:


----------



## Chip_iTT (Nov 14, 2003)

dee said:


> I might considering some sort of hight tech laser beam trip wire if anyone has experience?


The gadget show on TV featured this recently... http://gadgetshow.five.tv/jsp/5gsmain.j ... n=Features which included such a device, found here: http://www.easylinkuk.co.uk/page30.html

They linked it to a home automation system that included audio of 'a f**king big dog'


----------



## Nike1972 (Jan 31, 2006)

Hello Everyone,

I was recently broken into and have to say the police were excellent and professional.

According to them, you are allowed razorwire etc., what the heck you want as long as the wall/fence you want to put it on is not by a public right of way(I.e. footpath or road) and the wall/fence is 6 feet+ in height.

Our criminal losers know the law inside out and sue the ass off anyone who doesn't conform to these regulations. Mad I know but as a law-abiding citizen you have to watch your step.

A neighbour moved to the USA and married a local. He's got a Magnum .460 XVR amongst other things. No burglaries there...

Bye for now.


----------



## Soulctrla (Jan 30, 2006)

yeah true... i dont think putting a gun in the hand of anyone who wants one is the answer but i do firmly believe that if anyone is on your property then you have the right to remove them or prevent them gaining further access by any means .

About three weeks back now we got Burgled.... fortunatly it was amature night and they only got some beer from the porch a big bag of crisps and some bottles of coke.... not the end of the world i hear you say.... well they did get in the house - they went all around but stopped on the other side of my moms bedroom door. She now sleeps with a baseball bat next to her bed because she is scared.

The law in this country is bullshit.... i know if i drive home from work a bit on the quick side there will be some Cnut on the side of the road with a camera and i will get booked for a minor infringement and its not actually a crime.... the coppers take my money and mark my card. Yet when the bastards break into my house and then come back the following night and steal my dads car nothing happens....

No police around patrolling the area... they are too busy to patrol... yet we have enough cops to sit them by the road doing nothing....

The bastards were outside my moms door and now she is scared.... if i was home i would have been awake at the time she heard them and i would probably be being prosecuted for my actions.... i would not give a shit what the law says at the time but now i would be facing prison time for assualt and battery or worse.... How can the law protect people who enter your home without right or permission.... If someone is in your house and they are not invited why cant you ask them to leave and when they fail to do so you are then legally able to fuck them up ?

I would be happy to stand up in any court and tell them i was protecting my sleeping family.... and hell if i get jailed for that well god only knows what then....


----------



## dee (Jun 3, 2005)

Chip_iTT said:


> dee said:
> 
> 
> > I might considering some sort of hight tech laser beam trip wire if anyone has experience?
> ...


Cheers Irving

I've been looking for those outdoor beam break sensors, but only found them on U.S sites so far.


----------



## stgeorgex997 (Feb 25, 2004)

Fairly sure you are allowed to use barb/razor wire as long as it is within the boundaries of your own property i.e. not protruding over you wall or fence but flush to it.


----------



## Nando (Feb 5, 2004)

Dee - I use a company called Direct Security. So do most of my family and my old man's business. Let me know if you want their number.


----------



## dee (Jun 3, 2005)

Nando said:


> Dee - I use a company called Direct Security. So do most of my family and my old man's business. Let me know if you want their number.


Cheers Ryan 01706....? and the obvious web address?

ADT visiting Tuesday for a survey/quote, may also get Krypto and Banham in..


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Sorry to hear it, at least they didnt get in so thats something positive - i guess.

Dont we just live in a nice world - Dog is the only thing i can think of that would scare them off. Not a good idea as the police said re razor wire - sad state of affairs that you cant protect your own house, but dont sink to the level of the criminals.

Good luck.


----------



## Nando (Feb 5, 2004)

dee said:


> Nando said:
> 
> 
> > Dee - I use a company called Direct Security. So do most of my family and my old man's business. Let me know if you want their number.
> ...


This is a small outfit - no website as far as I'm aware but have been in the business years.
Direct Security Systems
0208 928 1018
07831 211 782


----------



## dee (Jun 3, 2005)

Thanks Ryan

I will give them a call once I have had ADT quote and see what they have to offer.

Thanks Toshiba but I doubt you could class having razor wire sinking to the same level of the criminals. Rataliatory keying of cars, yes, protecting your property in the face of pottential adverse legal action just proves the law is an ass... :? :x


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

dee said:


> Thanks Ryan
> 
> I will give them a call once I have had ADT quote and see what they have to offer.
> 
> Thanks Toshiba but I doubt you could class having razor wire sinking to the same level of the criminals. Rataliatory keying of cars, yes, protecting your property in the face of pottential adverse legal action just proves the law is an ass... :? :x


I dont, but the police seem to do so. You even have to have a sign up saying you are recording images to be able to use them. Im with Tony Martin when it comes to this sort of thing. :?


----------



## 55JWB (May 7, 2002)

I was given a suggestion that might deter the opportunist thief... I had the 'crime prevention officer' to my house and he suggested the following... You do have to be careful about barbed wire etc on the top of your fence, he did suggest however, (if you dont have cats) that you place a load of dirty old grease along the top and inside edge of your fence, getting that stuff all over your hands and clothes climing over a fence, apprently will put most of them off and does not risk a law suit... He also said that making sure all side gates are padlocked and not just bolted.... these guys look for an easy exit even if they have to climb over a fence to get in... Non of this will deter the determined, but might make them think twice or look at someone elses house??


----------



## raven (May 7, 2002)

It pisses me off that most new burglar alarm systems require you to pay a monnthly direct debit to the company so they can "service" it. Usually such servicing amounts to very little - after all what can go wrong with them?

Another worry about putting razor wire on the fence is that the thief thinks you've got more to protect than the next person. Although they will probably always go for the easier options.

Burglary must be such an easy way to "make a living" - the police really don't give a toss (too busy meeting targets) and it would appear that the chances of detection are low.


----------



## fastasflip (May 13, 2003)

I think you might find Dwelling Burglaries are one of those targets!


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

dee said:


> a dog is not an option I'm afraid. Although I have always pined for a Weimaraner I dont have the time to walk it, clean it or care for it...  and I would imagine the damage it would do to my house would out weigh the advantages... anyway burglars would probably break in while I'm out walking the thing knowing my luck :roll:


I used to have a weimaraner. That was the other high maintenance bitch I have had. :lol:


----------

